# ugh my face is so shiny!



## Pink_minx (Aug 28, 2005)

It gets really hot out where I live and as I was walking around I sweat a lot so my face gets all sweaty and when I wipe the sweat off my face gets shiny and sticky.  I was wondering if there are any like facial wipes that are for that where I can just go to the bathroom and wipe all the sweatyness off and not make my face look so shiny and oily.


----------



## visivo (Aug 28, 2005)

Basis makes skin refresher wipes that are awesome. I'd follow those with MAC Blot powder -- takes shine away instantly and doesnt leave a powdery finish. I use both and carry a small kabuki brush to apply the powder, its easier to apply and looks better that way. Hope that helps


----------



## almondeyez81 (Sep 1, 2005)

try C.O. bigelows extra light face lotion, it keeps your skin matte. You can find it at Bath and Body Works or if you live in NYC the apothecary is located right on ninth street, u should try it.


----------

